
15 Days Notice Or a Ban: Indian Government warns Google, Skype and RIM - luxative
http://www.pluggd.in/google-skype-and-rim-to-blocked-in-india-297/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+pluggd+%28pluGGd.in%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
drallison
What would be the impact if Google, Skype, and RIM were to abandon the Indian
Market?

